# Ovary pain or IBS?



## pennyann (Jul 29, 2002)

I am 34. Since I was in college I would get a dull ache every time I ovulated. Every Dr. I have had has said this is not uncommon and there is nothing to be concerned about. I have been doing quite well with IBS lately (I started Atkins 6 months ago and went almost symptom free). Now for my question about a month ago hubby and I caught a "pooping" virus from our 4 year old nephew. It's been a month and I don't feel normal. I have had the ovulation pain for 2 weeks now and it's only normal to have it a day or so. It is a dull ache that lasts all day. It is in the lower right ab area exactly where the ovary pain occurs. Could this be my colon causing the pain? I know the colon is located quite near the ovaries. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Have you been tested? Ultrasound for cysts or other female-part malfunctions?


----------



## pennyann (Jul 29, 2002)

I have no history of any sort of female problems. Everything was fine at my last ob/gyn appointment 4 months ago. I was told it is normal to have a ache in the location of the ovary when you are fertile even though many people do not experience this. This pain is nearly constant and has lasted well over a week. I though maybe colon pain might feel like an ovary since they are located close to one another.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi , I don't really have any answers for you but I thought it might hep to share my symptoms. Like you my pain is right hand sided deep down in the groin/ovary area. I have never been able to decide if it is ibs or gyno. However I have had:Scans of my ovarieslaparoscopy (Where they said my bowel was swollen)Hysteroscopy (where they put a camera inside the womb)CA125 test for ovarian cancer.All came back negative so I was told ibs. However I am not so sure because the pain is like trapped nerve pain and not cramps and has no relation to my bowel movement. Sometimes it goes all the way down my leg and into my foot. had I not had all the gyno tests then I would be sure I had a fibroid or cyst or something. Also yes the pain hurts around ovulation but can hurt at other times and can also hurt for a week. My 'ibs' is so much better now that I have stopped taking zoloft but the pain is still there. I think you should have a scan for cysts if you have not already done so. Hope this helps.


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

You really may have developed a cyst on your ovary. I started having pain on the right and left side about 6 months ago. My pelvic exam 4 months prior didn't show any abnormalties. I had a pelvic and vaginal ultrasound done because the pain began to last several days in a row. Sure enough I have a couple of small cysts on each ovary, supposedly all within normal limits







. My pain usually starts a few days after my cycle and lasts up to a week now. I know what it is, but it doesn't make it any easier to live with the pain







. I am no doctor, but in my mind I can imagine that the cysts also put some pressure on my intestines because my IBS symptoms are much worse during those times. Please have it checked out. Best wishes,







Angela


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

Pennyann, Hi, I also get the same pain. I am 39years old and have had all the necessary teststo rule out anything serious. My gyno told methat sometimes you can get small polyps or cystson the ovaries that are filled with fluid and after your period they dissolve. This can causea lot of pain. I stand on a hard floor all dayat my job and sometimes the pain seems so badI think it has to be something more, but thenit goes away. As far as the IBS is concerned,I take a fiber called 'Benefiber' daily withpeppermint tea and this has really controlledmy IBS-D. You may want to try this, it reallyworks. Also, if you eat dairy, or carbonatedbeverages they can cause gas pains, and theycan feel very similar to the ovary pain. Iwould avoid those things too, if you can andsee if it helps. Good luck, I hope this helps.


----------

